# 2.0T TSI DXD South Bend Clutch Kits W/ LW Steel Billet Flywheels, Free Ground Lower 48



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*2.0T TSI DXD South Bend Clutch Kits, Along W/ Clutch Masters & DC Clutch Kits W/ LW Steel Billet Flywheels, Free Ground Lower 48*

_****Clutch Masters VW GTI Audi A3 TT FX100-FX400 SEE OPTIONS ****_
*Clutch Masters kit with Sprung Hubs*


_*FST 240MM Steel billet flywheel*_


_*Metal or plastic release bearings*_

*METAL - RELEASE BEARING 02M 02Q*


*PLASTIC - RELEASE BEARING 02M 02Q*



_****Clutchmasters FX100 VW TSI MK5 MK6 for Dual Mass Flywheel****_
*FX100-400 kits SEE OPTIONS*




*OEM LUK Dual Mass TSI Flyhweel for VW MK5, & 6*







_* *** TSI DXD/South Bend Clutch KitsFits 2008.5 and Up TSI engines *** *_
*$1197.17 STAGE 2 Daily Kit with 17lb flywheel* DXD/SBC Single mass Steel Billet 17 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM Pressure Plate,Sprung Hub Full face Organic/Metallic Disc, 8 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 2 Daily Kit *400TQ* 



*$1306.01 STAGE 2 Endurance Kit with 17lb flywheel* DXD/SBC Single mass Steel Billet 17 pound 240MM flywheel, Sachs Sport Pressure Plate,*Sprung Hub Full face Organic/ OFE Metallic Disc*, 8 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 2 Endurance Kit *450TQ* 



*$1306.01 STAGE 2 Drag Kit with 17lb flywheel* DXD/SBC Single mass Steel Billet 17 pound 240MM flywheel, Heavy Duty Pressure Plate modified for a puck style disc with no cushion between the linings to keep the clutch pedal travel short and quick, Six Puck Sprung Hub Disc, 8 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 2 Drag Kit *520TQ* 



*$1496.07 STAGE 3 Daily Kit with 17lb flywheel* DXD/SBC Single mass Steel Billet 17 pound 240MM flywheel, Sachs Sport Modified Pressure Plate, Sprung Hub Full face Organic Disc, 8 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 3 Daily Kit*470TQ*



*$1605.30 STAGE 3 ENDURANCE Kit with 17lb flywheel* DXD/SBC Single mass Steel Billet 17 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM Sachs Sport Modified Pressure Plate,KEVLAR Sprung Hub Full face Disc, 8 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 3 ENDURANCE Kit *485TQ*



*$1605.30 STAGE 3 Drag Kit with 17lb flywheel* DXD/SBC Single mass Steel Billet 17 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM Sachs Sport Modified Pressure Plate, Graphite impregnated Ceramic Six Puck Disc, 8 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 3 Drag Kit *575TQ*




Visa Mastercard Discover and American Express can be accepted via Paypal without registration.

California residents will be charged 7.75 % sales tax.

http://www.FourSeasonTuning.com
The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site. Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you.
Questions at 714-997-5842
Email is better than IM
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com*

Thanks for looking.
James

AKA wld101turkey


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Stage 2 Daily kit sounds very tempting!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*2.0T 6 speed 02Q FSI Direct purchase links enclosed . Free Ground shipping in the Lower 48 States.* 


*$674.95 OEM 2.0T FSI KIT W/ 19 Lb Flywheel* FST Single mass steel billet 19 Lb,LUK Full face Organic Disc Dual Dampened,LUK Pressure plate,LUK release bearing. 6 Flywheel & Pressure plate bolts, and alignment tool.








 OEM 2.0T FSI KIT W/ 19 Lb Steel Billet Flywheel 


*$674.95 OEM 2.0T FSI KIT W/ 9 Lb Flywheel* FST Single mass Alloy 9 Lb, LUK Full face Organic Disc Dual Dampened, LUK Pressure plate,LUK release bearing. 6 Flywheel & Pressure plate bolts, and alignment tool.








 OEM 2.0T FSI KIT W/ 9 LB Alloy Flywheel 


*$1197.17 2.0T South Bend Clutch Stage 2 Daily KIT W/ 20 Lb Flywheel* SBC Single mass steel billet 20 Lb,SBC Full face Organic Disc W/ Sprung Hub,Modified Sachs Pressure plate,flywheel & pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing and alignment tool.Rated at 400TQ.








2.0T South Bend Clutch Stage 2 Daily 


*$1306.01 2.0T South Bend Clutch Stage 2 TZ KIT W/ 20 Lb Flywheel* SBC Single mass steel billet 20 Lb,SBC Kevlar Disc W/ Sprung Hub,Modified Sachs Pressure plate,flywheel & pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing and alignment tool.Rated at 435TQ.








2.0T South Bend Clutch Stage 2 TZ 


*$1306.01 2.0T South Bend Clutch Stage 2 Endurance (old 3 OFE KIT W/ 20 Lb Flywheel* SBC Single mass steel billet 20 Lb,SBC Full face Organic Disc P/P side W/ Sprung Hub,Modified Sachs Pressure plate,flywheel & pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing and alignment tool.Rated at 450TQ.








2.0T South Bend Clutch Stage 2 Endurance OFE 


*$1496.47 STAGE 3 Daily Kit with 20lb flywheel* DXD/SBC Single mass Steel Billet 20 pound 240MM flywheel, Sachs Sport Modified Pressure Plate, Sprung Hub Full face Organic Disc, 6 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 3 Daily Kit *470TQ*




*$1605.30 STAGE 3 ENDURANCE Kit with 20lb flywheel* DXD/SBC Single mass Steel Billet 20 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM Sachs Sport Modified Pressure Plate,KEVLAR Sprung Hub Full face Disc, 6 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 3 ENDURANCE Kit *485TQ* 




*$1605.30 STAGE 3 OFE ENDURANCE Kit with 20lb flywheel* DXD/SBC Single mass Steel Billet 20 pound 240MM flywheel, 240MM Sachs Sport Modified Pressure Plate,Organic /OFE Sprung Hub Full face Disc, 6 flywheel & 6 pressure plate bolts, OE release bearing.








STAGE 3 ENDURANCE Kit *500TQ*


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

PM's replied


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you for the orders.


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

how stiff does the pedal get on the drag kits? car will be daily driven with the APR stage 3+, and will also hopefully see a good amount of 1/4 mile time.. really torn by what i want/need..


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*I Think You would Need a System that was Dynamiclly Balnaced with the Crank*

I Think You would Need a System that was Dynamically Balanced with the Crank Shaft &
Rod Piston Assembly - If any of these - Really take that into Account .

I think most only say they sell a *Balanced Unit* , but does Not mean - it's Balanced for the Assembly it is going to become part of . ( Bolted On ) 

*Balanced Assembly *, so how Un-Balanced does an assembly get when You got 
to a 9 lbs alloy unit ?


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: VaGPuncher*

The Stage 3 pressure plates are 20%-25% stiffer. The drag kits are mostly six puck. IM for more details.


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you guys recommend for a TSI with APR k04? Daily driven I dont usually track the car but I drive it hard.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re:Rolando_TX*

A stage 2 daily should cover you. South Bend is going to release a new pre dampened disc that will add $150 to any 240MM kit 02M 02Q etc, it was designed to reduce the clatter & rattle associated with the single mass conversion kits.

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=841&product_code=KTSIF-HD-O

call or IM for additional info or to order.

Link for silent design pre dampened disc.
http://fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=1015&product_code=dxdpdfsi


----------



## 10CSMGTI (Mar 27, 2010)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> A stage 2 daily should cover you. South Bend is going to release a new pre dampened disc that will add $150 to any 240MM kit 02M 02Q etc, it was designed to reduce the clatter & rattle associated with the single mass conversion kits.
> 
> http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=841&product_code=KTSIF-HD-O
> 
> call or IM for additional info or to order.


Any updates yet on the "new pre dampened disc" ?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

^ Pre dampened discs are in-stock.

Link for silent design pre dampened disc.
http://fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=1015&product_code=dxdpdfsi


----------



## wigglysqiggly (Sep 12, 2007)

Just got mine in the mail should be installing it this week.


----------



## BASE1375 (Apr 22, 2011)

wigglysqiggly said:


> Just got mine in the mail should be installing it this week.


which one did you get?

Looking for the stage 2 endurance, i have a tsi with a K04, 1k miles on the new turbo and stock clutch is pretty bad already


----------



## wigglysqiggly (Sep 12, 2007)

BASE1375 said:


> which one did you get?
> 
> Looking for the stage 2 endurance, i have a tsi with a K04, 1k miles on the new turbo and stock clutch is pretty bad already


Got the stage 2 daily silent. Installing it on wednesday. My stock clutch was perfect just got a new one cause had spare cash to do it.


----------



## BASE1375 (Apr 22, 2011)

does it chatter after the install?


----------



## pharph (Apr 23, 2002)

BASE1375 said:


> does it chatter after the install?


From my experience, the Stage II clutch is a nice upgrade and will not cause any chatter *when used with the OEM flywheel*.

I upgraded the flywheel at the same time as the clutch and had nothing but problems. Then entire car would shake violently around 2k RPM and everyone (APR, DXD, local installer) told me this was normal this flywheel. I swapped it out for the OEM flywheel and it's perfect now. So I'd recommend upgrading the clutch and keeping your OEM flywheel.

_NOTE: there are two different clutches depending on which flywheel you are using._


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

up


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Any information/pricing on the newer designed stage 2 and 3 clutch from South Bend?

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## vadimr (Jul 21, 2012)

Which specifically are the newer designs? Looks all the same as before to me


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> Any information/pricing on the newer designed stage 2 and 3 clutch from South Bend?
> 
> Thanks:thumbup:



Stage 2 has a South Bend modified stock Sachs pressure plate with a fulcrum modification to achieve a higher clamping force.

Stage 3 uses a Sachs Race Engineered pressure plate modifications done by Sachs. Reinforced heat treated fingers, higher strength ductile iron friction surface and a much higher clamping force.

Silent design pre-dampened discs are available to minimize drive train noise.
The silent design clutch disc is an additional $150 added to any kit.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

vadimr said:


> Which specifically are the newer designs? Looks all the same as before to me


Stage 3 has a new exedy disk and the disk for stage 2 has been redesigned. I have seen photos of both new disk and they are not the same as before!

opcorn:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.fourseasontuning.com


Just had Tyrol Sport in Ridgewood, Queens, N.Y. install the Stage 2 Daily with the silent
design pre-dampened disc option and I'm glad I didn't go to a higher level of clutch. I'm
at complete APR Stage II now, with a custom Borla catback exhaust, and will be going to
K04 in my 2012 'Six Speed' Turbo Beetle after the winter and did the Stage 2 Daily so that 
I will be able to handle the increased torque. Even if you stay at APR's Stage I and II levels,
once you have the ECU flashed in the Turbo Beetle your torque goes from 207 to 297 which
in itself is enough to affect an OEM clutch like the one in the TB and others have reported 
'slipping' after installing the APR 'flash' and Stage II component upgrades. The Stage 2 clutch
from South Bend is just a bit more 'springy' when engaging '1st Gear' but doesn't give you
the 'left leg' fatgue you would experience in levels above the 'Stage 2 Daily'. The Pre Dampened
'silent design' disc is not totally silent but does not have the 'loud chattering' noise I've noticed
in other clutch upgrades. I'm very satisfied with the product and would recommend it to anyone
thinking about going from their OEM clutch to the next level.


----------



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

Just picked up my mk6 GTI today. I had the South Bend stg2 endurance silent clutch kit installed with smf as well as a Peloquin LSD. Here's a couple of videos showing cabin noise which is basically nonexistent. I'm very happy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFGsaOaLd3E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg6cPaw40SA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMzjbkOBgw0




2010 GTI 4dr autobahn, APR stg2, AWE tbe, ECS sways, Vogtland springs, SS lines, Motul RBF600, Hawk HP+, Unibrace XB, SB stg 2 endurance silent, Peloquin LSD, tracked frequently.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.fourseasontuning.com


When the dampening feature is added does it effect overall performance of the clutch. I definitely interested in a Stage 3 Endurance and also adding the silent package to it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Have had your Stage II Daily (with silent upgrade) in my 6-speed - 2012 K04 Turbo Beetle
for the past 5,000 miles and it is perfect for spirited city driving. :thumbup:


----------



## John2.8GLI (Jan 15, 2008)

*Gonna sound like a noob...*

Becuase I kinda am lol.

Question:

I know there are obvious mechanical differences in the 3 types of clutch, (daily, drag, and endurance), as a daily driver, the stage 2 daily sounds practical and smart because im just about done hearing the glazed pressure plate 'wooot' noise everytime i let off the clutch... Anyway, back to the question, what's the difference the driver would notice, while driving, between the 3?

Thank you much!

-John


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

John2.8GLI said:


> Becuase I kinda am lol.
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


Unless you're ever going to go past a K04 set-up, the Stage 2 Daily 'Silent Disc' would be what I would
recommend. Once you get past the Stage 2 Daily, pressure requirements on the clutch make it a tiring
exercise in city driving. The Stage 2 Daily can more than handle any added power levels produced by a
stronger K04 Turbo without having you worry about damaging the tranny. However, I would definitely 
think about adding the HPA 'dog bone' Red (75 durometer) insert that uses your existing hardware. 
Personally, I also upgraded my 2012 TB's tranny mount to the VWRacing one, not to mention that the
upper motor mount was swapped out for the one from the Golf R.. This combination, with upgraded
Whiteline (75 durometer) Front Lower Arm Bushings and Rear Trailer Arm Bushings, has my car running
beautifully with no vibrations.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

Ordered mine a few weeks ago and had it installed last week at the dealership. I have a K04 setup and decided to go with the Stg3 daily. Slightly different setup than the one listed above. Spoke to James (?) I believe and he was very helpful. :thumbup:


----------



## Four Season Tuning (Jul 22, 2014)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## linzw00 (Feb 10, 2014)

are these clutches compatible to dq250? or do you have any performance clutches that is suitable for dq250?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------

